

Open source efforts of february - perssontm
http://text.krona.tm/post/18683486214/open-source-efforts-of-february

======
jdwhit2
Are you saying that in the whole month you spend 2.5 hours on open-source.
Which was really installing and looking up the docs for Wordpress?

~~~
perssontm
Almost, the setup was quick but getting familiar with wordpress wasnt quick.
And also, it was a low month, I hope to land around 8-10 hours. Also, the time
tracking is proabably on the low side, but should be a fair comparison between
month at least I think.

Doing the blogposts are a way to force myself to prioritize it, which I havent
really done this past month.

